
TV Companies Will Sue VPN Providers “In Days” - aburan28
http://torrentfreak.com/tv-companies-will-sue-vpn-providers-in-days-150417/
======
denma
It seems like currently everything is sacrificed to content owners to protect
their system of earning money. There has to be another way otherwise we are
loosing more and more freedom on the internet.

